

Drawing Map Routes on IPhone using unofficial Google Maps Api - coffeemate
http://blog.kadirpekel.com/2010/05/30/drawing_routes_onto_mkmapview_using_unofficial_google_maps_directions_api

======
edster
I've used this before and it's also available in XML format by using the KML
format. What's not mentioned and is an extra bonus is that this doesn't
require a Google API key. This is just calling a public URL.

NSString _startingLoc = [NSString stringWithFormat:@"%f,%f",
starting.latitude, starting.longitude];

NSString _endingLoc = [NSString stringWithFormat:@"%f,%f", ending.latitude,
ending.longitude];

NSString *dirURL = [NSString
stringWithFormat:@"maps.google.com/maps?saddr=%@&daddr=%@&output=kml,
startingLoc, endingLoc];

(I took off the http: from the string because the text editor insisted on
turning it into a url and ended up hiding the interesting output=kml part)

